
Wanderland: A journey through Iran’s wild west - 80mph
https://www.1843magazine.com/journeys/wanderland-a-journey-through-irans-wild-west
======
kweks
There are some incredible (in the literal sense of the word) geographic
features in this part of the country.

I took my motorbike through this region a few years ago (riding Turkey / Iraq
/ Iran).

Copy paste mountains. Scarlet salt lakes. Stranded boats. Burnt plains. Ardent
forests and mountains.

Some photos for the curious:
[http://travel.ninjito.com/2014-08-18-Iran](http://travel.ninjito.com/2014-08-18-Iran)

[http://travel.ninjito.com/images/2011-06-18-RoadTrip/SLR/qx-...](http://travel.ninjito.com/images/2011-06-18-RoadTrip/SLR/qx-
trip-40.jpg)

[http://travel.ninjito.com/images/2011-06-18-RoadTrip/SLR/qx-...](http://travel.ninjito.com/images/2011-06-18-RoadTrip/SLR/qx-
trip-43.jpg)

~~~
lapinot
I'm getting 404s on your links.

~~~
kweks
I think I (poorly) coded anti-hotlinking when I wrote my site.

Here are all the images in an imgur gallery:
[https://imgur.com/a/aNdXGwu](https://imgur.com/a/aNdXGwu)

------
xvedejas
In case the author sees this, a correction: the ziggurat is 105 meters on a
side, not 105 square meters. This makes the ziggurat's base more accurately
around 10 thousand square meters.

------
mohas
If you consider coming to Iran, it is probably one of the cheapest countries
to travel to, just remember change your money when you arrive not before. and
don't come if you are form US of UK because of political issues

~~~
2dvisio
Have travelled there several times in the last years. People are lovely and so
welcoming!

Last time (May ‘18) we travelled with an entire group (~30 people) all US
citizens going there to learn more about the country their president was not
so fond of.

That was just amazing.

